# Trojaner oder Virus an Bord



## Biggy12759 (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo habe mich hier heute angemeldet ,mit der Hoffnung hier die Hilfe zu bekommen die benötige. Mein Problem :Mein Virenscanner hat2 Trojaner auf dem PC und irgend etwas mit Adware Altnet. Keine Ahnung was das ist. Bin auf diesem Gebiet total Laie und auch kein PC Freak. Mein Scanner boomt,normal arbeiten ist nicht möglich.Alle 5 Sekunden geht ein Fenster auf mit derselben Meldung: Bedrohung gefunden.C:/windows.0system32/dhcpqe32.dll. Ic hweiß nicht viele Meldungen dieser Art ich schon in Quaratäne geschoben habe. Die Trojaner sind seit gestern am nerven. 1. Trojaner: TR/Hijacker.Gen und der andere Agent2FMQ. Bei dem anderen ( Adware Altnet) steht HKLM/Software/Classes/ApplD/adm.EXE.Habe schon zig Virenscanner ,Combofix und diveres ausprobiert,nicht geht wirklich. Letztendlich entpuppen sich alle als teuere Software. Habe von Combofix ein Logfile erhalten, weiß aber überhaupt nichts damit anzufangen. Kann weder mit Daten etwas anfangen noch weiß ich ,wie man da etwas reparieren soll. Und all die scanner haben versagt. Nun meien Frage wie bekomem ich diesen Mist wierder vom PC. Weiß nicht einmal wo die her kommen. Bin nur mit Windwos Messenger of und mein Browser ist Morzilla. Also nichts mit InterExplorer und Sicherheitslücken und was ich schon alles gehört habe.Lade weder Musik noch Spiele und etc.herunter .Brauche dringend Rat.Bin echt schon total verfrustet. Liebe Grüße Biggy12759


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Hole Dir mal dieses CD-Image:
http://www.f-secure.com/linux-weblog/files/f-secure-rescue-cd-release-3.01-14505.zip

Lass Dir das auf eine CD brennen und starte den Rechner mit dieser CD. Damit kannst Du dann Deinen Rechner scannen ohne dass Windows läuft. Das sollte schon mal viele Probleme vermeiden.


----------



## Biggy12759 (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Dankeschön, das werde ich mal probieren. Aber was heißt las dir das mal brennen. Kann ich das selber brennen oder muss ich das brennen lassen. Hört sich an als wenn ich es nicht brennen soll, wegen der Bedrohungen.


----------



## Heiko (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Richtig erkannt. Du solltest das einen anderen machen lassen weil man nicht sicher sein kann, dass das richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Biggy12759 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Hallo habe da noch mal eine Frage zu der CD. Also ich habe auf den Link geklickt und da war ein Download. Den habe ich ich nun auf meinen Pc geladen. Weiß jetzt gar nicht ob das richtig war!? Könntest du mir bitte sagen wie das genau funktionieren soll. Oder muss ich die CD kaufen,. Hab echt keine Ahnung von so etwas. Gruß Biggy12759


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Erstmal ruhig bleiben, hier lesen und abarbeiten: KLICK.

Wenn das alles nicht geholfen haben sollte, kannst Du immer noch mithilfe dieser LiveCD den Rechner scannen lassen. Allerdings muss jemand mit einem sauberen Rechner Dir dieses Image herunterladen und auf eine CD brennen, damit Du sicher gehen kannst, dass diese CD auch wirklich virenfrei ist.


----------



## Biggy12759 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Ok, Danke,dann weiß ich jetzt genau was los ist. Und was genau passiert da denn. Im abgesiochterten Modus scannen ist klar, hab aber keine Vorstellung wie das denn abläuft, Na ja ich werde es ja dann sehen. Danke  noch mal. hoffe das ich hier etwas weiterkomme. Habe huete morgen gleich Malwarebytes laufen lassen, es wurden 6 Bedrohungen gefunden. Trojaner  und irgend etwas mit Worms . HAbe auf entferen geklcikt. Jetzt läuft es ein zweites mal, mal sehen was jetzt noch so kommt. melde mich dann wieder. Lieben Gruß Biggy12759


----------



## Biggy12759 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Hallo ich bins noch mal. Zweiter Scan ist fertig und hat null Funde angezeigt. Meinst das ist ok so ? Hatte Anti Vir drauf, der hat mir den Tr Hijacker angezeigt, darauf hin hatte ich ihn vom Rechner genommen und  den AVG Free Virenscanner aufgezogen, der hatte mir den Agent FMQ angezeigt. Nun sagt Malwaresbytes beim 2. scan war alles clean.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Zur Kontrolle würde ich nochmal SuperAntiSpyware im abgesicherten Modus durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Trojaner oder Virus an Bord*

Zu der CD: die ist kostenlos und wir von F-Secure zu genau dem Zweck zur Verfügung gestellt, dass man seinen Rechner mal schnell scannen kann.


----------

